

Reasons not to use Scala - tikhonj
http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1pjjy5/odersky_the_trouble_with_types_strange_loop_2013/cd3bgcu

======
memracom
Hmm... maybe you want to use Clojure? That would be a good reason not to use
Scala. Or Elixir/Erlang? There are two god reasons not to use Scala.

Not to mention rxJava and Camel.

Oh, and let's not forget the most important reason of all. It's too hard to
change! So just keep doing whatever you are doing. You will be like the old
COBOL developers who just faded into the woodwork.

